#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  فيديو: أحدث أسلحة الجيش الروسي "قابلة للنفخ"

## رويتر

توصل خبراء في الجيش الروسي لتصنيع أسلحة قابلة للنفخ من أجل خداع أجهزة الاستخبارات بالدول المعادية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

